# Lighting sources and fuel



## stpeterspioneer (Nov 10, 2014)

Howdy everyone. Been lurking here a while, just read and don't post much. I have a question about your preferred lights out methods of lighting. I'm thinking of oil lamps. I'm not crazy about having to have kerosene sitting around for lamps, so lamp oil seems the better choice for me. Batteries are a PITA, so I don't want battery powered. Lehmans has some hurricane lamps that use lamp oil. Can anything else be used in them? Is the lamp oil good for storing? What other kinds of fuels do you use? Thanks for any info.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

stpeterspioneer said:


> Howdy everyone. Been lurking here a while, just read and don't post much. I have a question about your preferred lights out methods of lighting. I'm thinking of oil lamps. I'm not crazy about having to have kerosene sitting around for lamps, so lamp oil seems the better choice for me. Batteries are a PITA, so I don't want battery powered. Lehmans has some hurricane lamps that use lamp oil. Can anything else be used in them? Is the lamp oil good for storing? What other kinds of fuels do you use? Thanks for any info.


EDIT (I am so glad to revisit this topic. I thought rubbing alcohol would work. I now need to revisit the idea of isopropyl, not rubbing alcohol.)

Fairly recently I saw a report of using isopropyl alcohol for oil lamps. I should have immediately posted the story on PS, but I didn't. I have looked for it since, with no luck. The article said they added just a very little distilled water. I am not sure why, and if I never see that article again, I would not use any water in mine, because it makes no sense to me.

I like the idea of using alcohol because it is easy for me to pick up a bottle every time I go to the grocery store or drugstore. It is often on sale, and then I pick up multiples. I like that it is packaged in an easy to deal with size and could be stored so easily in a box or on a shelf, in a BOB, in a trunk and etc. without freezing. (I do wonder what temp it would freeze at?)

What an easy option for oil, and it probably burns much cleaner. I have heard that oil lamps would eventually leave soot on walls. If you have ever burned an oil lamp with oil, you know the chimney gets dirty so easily.

Edit: I just found this link for alcohol and with distilled water (which makes no sense to me!). http://www.ehow.com/how_6765799_make-oil-lamp-fuel.html They also feel the need to add essential oil. We have several candles which are scented and I have heard that you should not burn scented candles when you are serving a meal, such as at Thanksgiving or Christmas. Now I know that essential oil may or may not have a scent, but can anyone tell me what purpose it would serve to add essential oil?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*From the link about using alcohol*

http://www.ehow.com/how_6765799_make-oil-lamp-fuel.html



> Oil lamp fuel is made from isopropyl alcohol and distilled water. Essential oil may be added to give the lamp oil a pleasant aroma. The isopropyl alcohol is available in most stores that carry rubbing alcohol. The isopropyl alcohol has an alcohol content of 91 or 99 percent. Rubbing alcohol does not work well to make oil lamp fuel. Mark the container the mixture is stored in, so it does not get confused with rubbing alcohol.
> 
> Read more : http://www.ehow.com/how_6765799_make-oil-lamp-fuel.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have lamp oil/kerosene and the lamps to go with it. I also have the kits from Lehman's to convert mason jars to lamps. I have a number of unscented candle, and wicks and paraffin to make more. I would not be without my flashlights. These give me a fast reliable light that can be easily transported and immediately extinguished if necessary. I don't have as many rechargeable batteries as I might wish but I do have a solar charger for the ones I do have. The flashlights will make getting to the lanterns much easier. 

I am also set to use cooking oil as a light source. I almost forgot about the Coleman lanterns for both Coleman fuel and propane. Diversity is the key. Whatever fuel comes along be prepared to use it.

Along similar lines, I have propane, and charcoal/wood barbecues, and a propane Coleman stove($4 at a garage sale) to backup my natural gas range.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Another option*

Paraffin Oil

I am not familiar with paraffin oil, but I will do some research.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/heathashli/6416110011/

This canning jar is decorated for the holidays and has pine cones, etc. While al the decorations may taint the oil ad displace space for the oil, it may be one way to gift a reluctant prepper.



> Filled Mason Jar Oil Lamp
> 
> approx. cost $5
> 
> ...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> The article said they added just a very little distilled water. I am not sure why, and if I never see that article again, I would not use any water in mine, because it makes no sense to me.
> 
> I like the idea of using alcohol because it is easy for me to pick up a bottle every time I go to the grocery store or drugstore. It is often on sale, and then I pick up multiples. I like that it is packaged in an easy to deal with size and could be stored so easily in a box or on a shelf, in a BOB, in a trunk and etc. without freezing. (I do wonder what temp it would freeze at?)
> 
> ...


Water would extend your burn time. I might consider a three to one ratio (75%) of alcohol to water or even two to one (67%). Alcohol is completely missable with water and will burn at mixtures where the alcohol is at least 50%. Play around and find out what gives you the best light. Pure alcohol burns with a blue light and is difficult to see. If you pay attention to the fueling of Indy cars, where they use alcohol as fuel, they also spray water around the fill pipe after fueling to dilute any alcohol below the burning mixture percentage and prevent or extinguish any unseen fire.

I expect the essential oil is mostly to impart a pleasant odor though some essential odors can have a calming effect or provide other benefits. I'll pass on the essential oils.

I don't know the freeze point of alcohol but don't worry about it. If it gets cold enough for your alcohol to freeze you won't be around to see it. The red fluid in some thermometers is alcohol and food coloring.

Smell is a major component of taste. Scented candles/lamps will alter the perceived flavor of your meal.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Weedygarden, the I think alcohol, either ethanol, isopropyl, etc are very useful and great to have around. I buy "veterinary" isopropyl 99% in gallons, it is pretty cheap and stores well, great heating/cooking fuel, disinfectant, etc, etc. The trouble with alcohol though, is that it burns with a nearly invisible flame, clean stuff gives off almost no light whatsoever. Adding some impurities are necessary to make it a decent light source, as mentioned in your posts, it also can make it safer in other applications too.

I love beeswax candles for their smell, storability, and the fact that since I have bees they are renewable and easy to produce. Candles often get dismissed as not producing enough light, but it really depends on what is being done. No commonly available fuel lights will give you the same level of illumination as a couple electric lights.

Propane/natural gas lights can be very bright and about as safe as it gets, especially wall mounted ones.

Really though, while I keep and use these types of fuel lights, I realize that electricity has gotten pretty amazing at providing illumination. One solar panel, one battery, and some leds will generally provide all the illumination one needs for at least 10 years without problem, that is a LOT of fuel of any type.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Caribou said:


> ...
> 
> I don't know the freeze point of alcohol but don't worry about it. If it gets cold enough for your alcohol to freeze you won't be around to see it. The red fluid in some thermometers is alcohol and food coloring.
> ...


Isopropyl freezing point -89C (-128F)
Ethanol freezing point -114C (-173F)
methanol freezing point --97C (-143F)
:chilly:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

What about rubbing alcohol? Would it burn? Would it work?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*While we are at it--make lamp wicks*

How to Make Homemade Kerosene Lamp Wicks

Read more : http://www.ehow.com/how_5004463_make-homemade-kerosene-lamp-wicks.html



> Kerosene lamps, just like candles, and oil and alcohol lamps need wicks to burn. A wick draws up fuel, oil or alcohol to the flame by capillary action to keep the fire burning. When making a homemade kerosene lamp, you may want to make your wicks as well. In addition, if you already have an old kerosene lamp, you may need to replace the wick or make extra wicks for future use. There are different types of wicks and different ways to make them to produce the flame needed for your kerosene lamp.
> 
> Things You'll Need
> 
> ...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> What about rubbing alcohol? Would it burn? Would it work?


40% (70-80 proof) ethanol (hard liquor) will burn, though it is on the margin. Anything higher will burn well. I don't recall the exact numbers for isopropyl except that they are similar. 50% or higher should work with most alcohol.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

weedygarden said:


> What about rubbing alcohol? Would it burn? Would it work?


Rubbing alcohol is generally isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

A pox on all oils. I have no intention of burning down the house accidentally with no fire dept available.

We use 50w 12 volt bulbs attached to a car battery. They are for motor homes and run close to 24 hours on a charge. I took some old lamps, cut off the plug and attached clips.

I'm now told to use LED's as they will burn bright and last ten times as long on a battery. A quart of gas will charge up a battery or two.

Then you say I will run out of gas. Well you will run out of oil faster. I can easily store 200 gallons of gas here.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Viking said:


> Rubbing alcohol is generally isopropyl alcohol.


I just went to look at the one bottle that is in my medicine cabinet. It is Isopropyl 70%.

That is great for not freezing when it gets cold.

Cowboyhermit, I am going to look around for isopropyl alcohol by the gallon. I know an animal feed store that I can check for it.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a variety. Battery operated, candles, propane, white gas, lamp oil, kerosene, vegi oil. The kerosene and lamp oil ones be fer the longest storage time. I got kerosene what be nearly 20 years old an still burns fine. As fer safety, well like anythin else, use some common sense an be safety aware, it will all be fine. Kerosene lanterns been used fer many years with a limited number a fires. No different then home fires taday caused by electrical failures.

Keep yer kerosene in a metal container an it will keep the longest.


----------



## stpeterspioneer (Nov 10, 2014)

weedygarden said:


> http://www.ehow.com/how_6765799_make-oil-lamp-fuel.html


Thanks weedygarden! Very useful info!:wave:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

stpeterspioneer said:


> Howdy everyone. Been lurking here a while, just read and don't post much. I have a question about your preferred lights out methods of lighting. I'm thinking of oil lamps. I'm not crazy about having to have kerosene sitting around for lamps, so lamp oil seems the better choice for me. Batteries are a PITA, so I don't want battery powered. Lehmans has some hurricane lamps that use lamp oil. Can anything else be used in them? Is the lamp oil good for storing? What other kinds of fuels do you use? Thanks for any info.


http://www.webstaurantstore.com/ste...wax-lamp-fuel-cartridge-12-case/223SL100.html

I paid $4 for one of the above, but have several lamps, fuel, head lamps, flashlights, LED flashlights.

AND...if all else fails, I have a 5 gallon bucket of LARD!


----------



## stpeterspioneer (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the good info. everyone! I found some oil hurricane lamps at a local store and think I'll get a couple of them. I really like the idea of using iso. alcohol. That's something that we always have anyways. I am going to get other light sources as well eventually. Along with plenty of good old candles.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Make sure that all that`s needed to be done is done during light hours ,the dark is for sleeping ,but in the event that you feel like reading during lights out my opinion is a good generator, a good deep cycle battery/converter system or what we used in the country, candles. Just make sure you have a fire extinguisher


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

You should have a variety of different sources for lighting. I would use up all my battery operated lamps first, then go to kerosene, use up my old bottles of olive oil and then on to my wax candles. I'd keep the necessary ingredients to make other forms of lights too. Be sure to keep enough batteries on hand for you flashlights as well.

And, don't forget, to get extra solar lights that you use around the yard or walkway. I have extra ones and they will add enough light to be able to get around in the house in the evenings.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I used kero lamps for 8 years as my only source of lighting. Aladdin pressure, wick and mantle and Australian made hurricane lamps. We also ran a kero fridge most of the year (although it rarely had anything in it but milk, cream and cold water). We bought one 50 gallon drum of kero a year and used as much as we liked, no rationing. If we rationed it and didn't run a fridge that 50 gallon would have lasted 4 or 5 years easily, maybe longer. 

We kept a good supply of wicks and mantles but as long as the kero was nice and clean and they were maintained regularly a wick would last a long time. Mantles you just need to be careful with. A bit of common sense and there is no more risk of fire than from an electric lamp. I still have all my lamps but haven't used any of them for more than ten years. Cleaning them up and restocking parts is on the to do list but not the urgent one.

Now we use LED's, love them, love them, love them. We have strip lights under the kitchen overhead cabinets, one 40w solar panel and an N70 battery run them just fine. They provide plenty of light to the work areas and are cheap if you spend some time searching for a good deal. We are slowly changing over all the household lighting to LED strips or down lights. 

We do live by the sun most of the year though, up at grey light and to bed early. In winter we use a lot more lighting of course but you can do a lot by the light of a wood fire and use job specific lights instead of lighting a whole room. I read using a book light or on a kindle app., knitting, sewing etc I use lamps that light my work space well but again there is no need to light the whole room. For getting around the house we have strip lights cut into their shortest length which I think is 3 LEDs, this is plenty of light to get around the house safely and uses very little power, they stay on all dark hours.

LEDs are cheap, use very little power and take almost zero maintenance.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

I also have lights using every modality. I may have other problems in SHTF, but at least it won't be in the dark! I even have a shake light, where you just shake it to produce light, and I have a flashlight that operates off batteries, solar, or winding it for one minute.

An Aladdin oil lamp is far brighter than other oil lamps, which is why it is more expensive. There is even an insert made for them that increases the light, but even without it, it gives off about the same light as a 60 watt bulb when turned all the way up. It burns kerosene or oil. You should have at least one spare mantel for lights that require them...they are very delicate.

You can use dim light for some things, but at least one light should be a bright one for special use. The light is measured in lumens, the higher the number, the brighter the light. But you have to usually choose between brightness and how long the light will last on one charge or refill of oil or other fuel. You can even have a candle with three or more wicks for more light, but it won't last long. I'd get both bright ones and longer lasting but dimmer ones.

Solar yard lights do make good night lights, and some are brighter than others. Again, see if it gives data on the packaging for number of lumens. Outside in the day and indoors at night, it is all purpose as long as you have sunlight. And some are even more sensitive than others, requiring much less sunlight to still operate, some even recharge through diffuse room light.

Rechargeable lithium batteries have a shelf life of about 20 years before losing the charge they come with, and of course, you can recharge them with a solar recharger quite a few times, so I consider them the best renewable light source. 

The new LEDs give off brighter lights than regular bulbs and never need replaced. I too love LEDs.

Whatever light source you have, you can increase the brightness with mirrors, tin foil to give more directional and brighter light around lamps, or other reflective surface. A mirror directly opposite a light source on the wall will be like having two lights. Or a candle with a mirrored holder increases its light. Tin foil around an oil or other lamp increases the focus of the light so it is brighter but in a narrower arc. A light higher in the room lights more of the room in a more diffuse light. Experiment with the best ways of using mirrors, etc, in your rooms for more light. Even campfire light can be magnified with reflectors of some kind, even light colored rock.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

If you have a small source of power you can use clear Xmas lights... they are very bright and can be tacked up around the walls, they are a great source of light that only pulls about 10 watts a strand....


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*How to make a torch with a Red Bull Can*

Of course, you could use any type of can, and I think that the heat from burning it would have a limited lifetime for the can. But if you were out in the wild, trying to survive, a beverage can could be used for a vessel. I would think you would be less likely to have any fuel for it, but just as an option:


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I recently found a small solar blow up lamp called a Luci... Puts out a lot of light... Got it on Amazon and was quite impressed with it!

Here is a link to see it...

http://www.solarsurvivallantern.com...m_expid=108026956-39.PX_tvbKJREaGvJbu-AZXuw.0


----------



## Radstev (Oct 6, 2011)

We have a variety of lighting options, I would recommend LED/solar for the short term until people are calm and rational enough to use flamables. One thing that was not mentioned so far is solar glow in the dark crystals. While you can buy glow in the dark spray paint of various quality, I would recommend getting the 8 man tent version of the UVPAQLIT from https://www.uvpaqlite.com/

The glowstick versions are too weak for reading but you can put the 8 man tent version up against a window with a suction cup and have a nightlight that needs no power for the rest of your life even if the S doesn't HTF. They will dim over the night so going smaller than the 8 man tent light wouldn't be good to make it through winter nights, the brightness seen in the videos on the site is for the first few hours from direct light. I have even gotten liberal relatives kids to ask their parents for them after seeing it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I was visiting a neighbor last week, and he was telling me about a house fire he had had. He was really sick in bed, and had a trash can full of tissues. He was burning a candle and somehow knocked it over, into the trash can of tissues. He ran to get water, but when he came back with the water, the fire was out of control.

It makes me think if we are going to have more open flames, having more fire extinguishers in strategic places might be a great idea.

My grandparents had a house burn down from their kerosene lantern. They said it was being filled when the fire started. I know no more than that. 

They said that the house would get dirty from the kerosene. I imagine that would be true of almost anything you burn, except the light bulb, run by electricity.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I was visiting a neighbor last week, and he was telling me about a house fire he had had. He was really sick in bed, and had a trash can full of tissues. He was burning a candle and somehow knocked it over, into the trash can of tissues. He ran to get water, but when he came back with the water, the fire was out of control.
> 
> It makes me think if we are going to have more open flames, having more fire extinguishers in strategic places might be a great idea.
> 
> ...


I keep a fire extinguisher in each bedroom, two just inside the garage next to the kitchen door and another on the far side of the garage. I am never more than a few steps away from an extinguisher. Fire doubles every minute, you don't have time to fill a bucket.

A beeswax candle puts off very little smoke.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

tea candle lanterns are a far safer alternative to open candles. and an knocked over electric light bulb is a dangerous source of ignition. 

the current progress with led lighting is encouraging, solar panels keep getting better, now batteries need to catch up, the tech is in place the cost just needs to come down.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> the current progress with led lighting is encouraging, solar panels keep getting better, now batteries need to catch up, the tech is in place the cost just needs to come down.


Which batteries are you talking about?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Lithium based, as well as storage capacitor advancements


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LED technology gets better and prices are lower than ever. I have some 100w floods (actually two 50's side-by-side) that put out the light of a 500w halogen. I bought a box of 10 of them (enough to do a whole riding arena) for about $120

I have a smattering of 10w motion sensing LED floods all over the acreage. SO handy to have!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have never gone to find alcohol by the gallon, but I need to do that. Has anyone else? I am curious what a gallon would cost.

I have found 32 ounce bottles for $1 at Dollar Tree. $4 a gallon for alcohol this way. I wonder how fast a person could go through a gallon if there was no electricity? 

As I am going through and inventorying my preps, I have been thinking that I need a lantern in a bag to go, along with alcohol and extra wicks. 

Someone in my neighborhood had some cheap ones from his wedding he was giving away. He wanted someone to take all 14, so I helped him out.  They are cheaply made, and my biggest concern about these lanterns is their safety. I have some glass oil lamps that would be my main ones, but these could be traded, bartered or back-ups.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

weedygarden said:


> I have never gone to find alcohol by the gallon, but I need to do that. Has anyone else? I am curious what a gallon would cost.
> 
> I have found 32 ounce bottles for $1 at Dollar Tree. $4 a gallon for alcohol this way. I wonder how fast a person could go through a gallon if there was no electricity?
> 
> ...


I just looked and it's not cheap.

https://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-17474/First-Aid/70-Isopropyl-Alcohol-1-Gallon-Bottle

https://www.amazon.com/Isopropyl-Alcohol-IPA-99-5-Gallon/dp/B009MH2VLI

edited to add that those prices are for 99%. I found some 70% on amazon for a much better price.
https://www.amazon.com/Swan-Isoprop...3430&sr=8-2&keywords=isopropyl+alcohol+gallon


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> I just looked and it's not cheap.
> 
> https://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-17474/First-Aid/70-Isopropyl-Alcohol-1-Gallon-Bottle
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Isopropyl-Alcohol-IPA-99-5-Gallon/dp/B009MH2VLI


I don't have any by me now to look at. How can 1 quart be $1 at Dollar Tree, and that is $84.00 a gallon? It has to be relative to the grade or quality. The gallon containers are probably easier to move around, but $4.00 a gallon at Dollar Tree is a huge difference. I think a Rubbermaid tote would work for storing these.

Someone must know the difference in quality.

And the ultimate question: How much would you need for a year's supply for heat and lighting.?

Tractor Supply has it for $16.99 a gallon. http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/isopropyl


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?q=burn+mineral+sprits+in+lamps&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

copy and paste from another site

When we first considered burning paint thinner in our oil lamps, the question that we had, and the one that we often get now, is about the safety of doing so. Initially, we were scared off from using it because of an uninformed opinion offered to us. Several months latter, disregarding what had been said we tried it anyways and were pleasantly surprised with the results. After all, when Jill finally got talked into lighting the lamp, nothing blew up and she didn't catch on fire, so I was able to put the fire extinquisher down and climb out of my fire retardant suit! I suspect that we are fooled by the term lamp oil. Lamp oil, though, is generally made from mineral spirits (aka: paint thinner), kerosene, paraffin (paraffin oil) or a mix of them. But, surprise... paraffin is kerosene; that's why those Europeans use that term. As I was purusing a fire investagation web page, I noticed the following: as far as burning characteristics were concerned, kerosene, jet fuel-A, coal oil, #1 fuel oil and range oil all have the same burn characteristics- flash point of 110F and burn point of 410F. Paint thinner (aka: mineral spirits) has a flash point of 104F, only 6 degrees cooler than kerosene, but starts to burn at 473F, 63 degrees higher. This probably explains why we do not find paint thinner more dangerous, while, at the same time, it seems to burn cleaner than does kerosene, et al. Now, for more money you can buy mineral spirits, instead of paint thinner (the same thing, only mineral spirits is more refined to remove some of the odor), or, for even more money you can buy lamp oil (which is the same thing, only it has pretty smelling addititives put in). No matter, if you should find yourself out of oil and no place to conveniently buy the same stuff that you've been burning, I'd bet Jill's next pay check that you'll be able to find paint thinner somewhere close by.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Another thing I found is a good place for 12v led lights,the truck stops all have them for trunks and trailers in assorted shapes and sizes and most are water proof.I got white for reading and stuff and red to help with night vision


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I have never gone to find alcohol by the gallon, but I need to do that. Has anyone else? I am curious what a gallon would cost. I have found 32 ounce bottles for $1 at Dollar Tree. $4 a gallon for alcohol this way.


Alcohol burns with a blue flame and has a VERY low flashpoint. Are you sure you aren't talking about lamp oil? Not the same thing.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

You can buy methanol by the 55 gal drum, if that's what you're looking for...
http://www.dudadiesel.com/choose_item.php?id=methdrum&gclid=CPSh-9u_k9MCFdQ2gQodFScM_w

http://www.skygeek.com/startex-o-m-232l-methanol-methyl-alcohol-55-gallon.html

Fuel oil for oil lamps can be had in quantity as well...K-1 Kerosene (no dye)...
http://www.kellerheartt.com/K-1-Kerosene-55-Gallon-Drum-p/202.htm

DollarTree stuff @ $4/gal works out to $220/55 gal, which is a very good price....but you're NOT gonna get it in a 55 gal drum....you're gonna have a zillion small containers to deal with. (You COULD purchase a fuel drum or bladder, and pour all those little containers into it.)


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> You can buy methanol by the 55 gal drum, if that's what you're looking for...
> http://www.dudadiesel.com/choose_item.php?id=methdrum&gclid=CPSh-9u_k9MCFdQ2gQodFScM_w
> 
> http://www.skygeek.com/startex-o-m-232l-methanol-methyl-alcohol-55-gallon.html
> ...


You could transfer all the alcohol to a larger container, but you have to have the right way of retrieving it and filling up your lamps. I can see the convenience of keeping it all in one large container unless that container develops issues. Trying to move a 55 gallon drum would have some challenges, but so would 220 quart jugs. I can also see how much easier it would be to open a quart bottle and fill up the lamp. It is six of one and half dozen of another.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*55 gal drum*



weedygarden said:


> You could transfer all the alcohol to a larger container, but you have to have the right way of retrieving it and filling up your lamps. I can see the convenience of keeping it all in one large container unless that container develops issues. Trying to move a 55 gallon drum would have some challenges, but so would 220 quart jugs. I can also see how much easier it would be to open a quart bottle and fill up the lamp. It is six of one and half dozen of another.


Ummm, they do make hand & electric pumps for 55 gal drums ya know......

https://www.grainger.com/category/drum-and-barrel-pumps/pumps/ecatalog/N-hts

Just sayin....:wave:


----------

